
“Build Products for Cavemen” - andrewdbass
https://medium.com/@AndrewDBass/build-products-for-cavemen-36fbbb6642d4
======
taneliv
This article many words. jwz short:

> Your "use case" should be, there's a 22 year old college student living in
> the dorms. How will this software get him laid?

([https://www.jwz.org/doc/groupware.html](https://www.jwz.org/doc/groupware.html))

